# Fiamma



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have two fiammia items taking up space in my garage at home .
Free to collector
Fiammia Pro 2 bike rack
Fiammia 4mtr awning. F45

The bike rack will come less the wall fixing brackets

The awning has some damage to the front panel also the left hand arm has broken away from the spring tensioner.Both can be repaired.

I was thinking maybe someone who has a MH project and small budget would find them useful.

Please PM me for more details.



Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Please be advised that the items i am giving away will be PICK UP only.

Thanks 

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Both items have now gone . 

Les


----------

